# What do you use for packaging?



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi guys!

I need ideas on new packaging. Right now, we do cigar bands of scrapbook paper with printed labels on top. I like this but a) it's time consuming and b) they paper and label get smudges from the other soap bars touching it. I've considered muslin bags, cellophane, boxes, etc. My soaps are always swirled with pretty colors so I don't really want to hide them. 

What do you guys use? Do you have any pictures? 

Thanks!!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Go to my wall on FB, Mulberry Farm (look for the brown barn). You'll see my packaging. Mine, you cannot see the soap, but I really like it and it works for me and my customers. Paper from post-consumer waste plus because it's paper it's recyclable, glue dots which are minimal and tape that is also from post consumer waste. Plus, it's one piece of paper (that I do have to trim); I get two packagings from one 8 1/2 x 11 piece of standard 60# paper.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I do a cigar band that is printed with the ingredients, type of soap, etc, and I put a sticker with my color logo on the front. 4 cigar bands per sheet of card stock; colors chosen to coordinate with the bar. Shrinkwrap over that. http://www.kansasgoatmilksoap.com/our-shop/cowgirl-up-soap/


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Very cute Cindy.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

I've been tossing around different ideas on packaging as well. I think I've decided on shrink wrap soap bands which leave the ends open so the soap can breath and still be smelled. Has anyone used these? And can anyone recommend a good place to buy them as well as a heat gun?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I use poly bags from uline.com. Print my business card size labels on stock paper (10/sheet). Stuff the soap and label in the bag and twist tie. You can see the soaps around the edges of the label, sides, and back.


----------

